# why pastry shops/bakeries close on sundays?



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys

I'm just wondering why pastry shops and bakeries close on sundays... I know most of them usually close on mondays.

But is it better to have mondays and tuesdays close instead of sundays and mondays? most typical 9-5pm people don't work on weekends. weekends can have lunch parties, social events or other things on the weekend, which would be a more profitable day to have sundays open than tuesdays?

or is there something that I'm missing?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

maybe for Religious reasons..and sunday is a "rest" day for some people..


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I think it depends on the location.

I was a benchman for Sabo food service back in the 80's and got to work at 2:00 am each morning. The bakery was located on the bottom floor of a huge skyscraper in downtown Chicago, and catered to the office workers Mon-Fri.

After Friday at 11:00 in the morning I was done for the weekend. I had all the rest of Friday, all Saturday, but Sunday, I had to be in bed at 8:00 in order to get back into the work mode for Monday.

Then I went to work in a bakery that was located in a shopping mall. We never closed. We baked and sold from 9:00 am to 4:00 pm every day of the week.  I never understood closing on Sunday though as you would think that it would be a good sales day.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

yes depends on location, my bakery closed on Tuesday because we were near the beach our busiest days were the weekend. But we hoping to relocate to the town and if we close it will be on a sunday thhis time as its dead in there on Sunday-partly because most of the other shops are closed because you have to pay staff time and a half on Sunday over here and it can just be too costly to stay open


----------

